# FreeBSD baton



## fullauto (Jan 13, 2013)

Is anyone aware of a command or script to produce that spinning baton?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2013)

Personally, I think printing a dot several times a second gives a better indication that something is happening.  The real spinner code is probably in the loader, but here's a shell script: http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hackers@freebsd.org/msg158582.html


----------

